# A simple little quiz for those who think their favorite composer is THE greatest ever



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

NickFuller said:


> Here's a simple quiz for people who think that Wagner, or Mozart, or Verdi, or Stockhausen, or whoever is the greatest opera composer who ever lived.
> 
> Not just their favourite composer, whose wonderful operas they want everyone to love as much as they do. Not just a composer with a huge influence on the genre. But better than every other composer who ever tried their hand at writing operas.
> 
> ...


----------

